# New poodle mom - what brush do I use?



## WaltersMomma (Jan 10, 2015)

I've never had a poodle before and we just adopted Walter on Friday. I like his hair short but want to keep him brushed. What kind of brush do I use on a dog like this?










And can you believe someone dumped this precious one on the street? He was found with long hair completely matted up and captured by a community shelter before a no kill agency took him.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

A soft slicker brush and a comb. You'll probably find the softest online at show dog supply stores rather than a pet store. You'll want to learn how to use it so you don't injure him. They are wire. So, you kind of hold it gently and don't dig into the skin with it but you need to get down to the skin so you don't wind up with mats in the hair. You need to brush him every day or every other day, depending how short his hair is or how easily it tangles. If you let the slightest tangle go on for more than a day, it's very possible it will mat. Then you have a real problem to undo it. So, that's the main thing...to stay on top of it and get all the way to the skin. Sometimes people think they've brushed sufficiently because the outer part of the hair looks so nice but down deep next to the skin, a mat is forming. So, develop a systematic brushing technique so you get every square inch. 

If you decide to grow his hair out, I'd switch to a pin brush. That's what I use on my Matisse, who has the long hair. It just breaks off less hair than the slicker. But for a coat you will be clipping often to keep short, a slicker is fine. I use the slicker on Matisse where his hair get clipped often, (poms, belly...basically the shorter areas,) just not on top where it is to be kept long.

It sounds like a hassle and it is time consuming (with my show dog, not so much with my shorter haired one) but it can be a snuggly, bonding time too. 

Look around on this grooming sub forum and see what you can find out. If you have any other questions be sure to post them. Your pup is super cute. I can't believe how someone could dump that little angel. He's a lucky dog to have found his way to you.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I use a wire comb. I find I do a lousy job with a pin brush and wind up with mats. I know I am doing abetter job as the comb fills with hair each brushing, not with pin brush.
Sweet doggy, how can anyone dump that precious face?


----------



## WaltersMomma (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I've had dogs all my life but this is my first poodle. He's a doll. :0)



Poodlebeguiled said:


> A soft slicker brush and a comb. You'll probably find the softest online at show dog supply stores rather than a pet store. You'll want to learn how to use it so you don't injure him. They are wire. So, you kind of hold it gently and don't dig into the skin with it but you need to get down to the skin so you don't wind up with mats in the hair. You need to brush him every day or every other day, depending how short his hair is or how easily it tangles. If you let the slightest tangle go on for more than a day, it's very possible it will mat. Then you have a real problem to undo it. So, that's the main thing...to stay on top of it and get all the way to the skin. Sometimes people think they've brushed sufficiently because the outer part of the hair looks so nice but down deep next to the skin, a mat is forming. So, develop a systematic brushing technique so you get every square inch.
> 
> If you decide to grow his hair out, I'd switch to a pin brush. That's what I use on my Matisse, who has the long hair. It just breaks off less hair than the slicker. But for a coat you will be clipping often to keep short, a slicker is fine. I use the slicker on Matisse where his hair get clipped often, (poms, belly...basically the shorter areas,) just not on top where it is to be kept long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome. If you end up buying a slicker from a pet store, look for one that says "soft" rather than "firm". You can test the brush on your arm... if it hurts, pass on it. Some slickers have a flexible base... I know Furminator makes a soft one. I like the flexible base; it is less tiring on big brush outs. Considering the size of your dog, I would look for smaller slickers; makes it easier to get the crooks and crannies. I use the slicker first and then comb through to make sure there are no hidden tangles. Trouble spots are under the legs and behind the ears. Good luck with your cute, little foundling.


----------



## patience (Oct 23, 2016)

*looking for pin brush too*

Hi, 
I too have a mini poodle that I am keeping her hair about and 1.5 inches long. I would like to get a pin brush but I am not sure of the length of pin. I have read that Chris Christensen brushes are pretty good. What length would I get for 1-2" long hair? Thank you!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a mini too and in the Chris Christensen brushes ( I only have the Pocket size pin brush) the pin length is 20mm(3/4") and works really well My larger pin brush is a Bass brush A-8 and also has 20mm long pins. I would also suggest you get a metal comb with long teeth as when you are done brushing you should go over with a comb to check for matts and get down to the skin!


P.S. The long toothed Chris C Buttercomb is very pricey ($50) but I found my comb on EBay and it has 1 7/8" teeth and was less than $5!!! It's a little heavy but works really good on my girls long hair! LOL!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have the Chris Christensen slicker brush and it is marvelous. Also use a wide tooth comb afterwards. Try to brush every other day.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have to brush Sage every other day as I keep her in show cut without the pompoms on the butt. I use the wire brush (can't remember the name, and then use the medal comb on her, not problem. Takes me about 12 minutes to do it, the entire dog she is a toy 5 pounds


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I never managed to find a soft enough slicker, so have always used a pin brush and steel comb on Poppy. The main thing is to be sure to brush and comb right down to the skin all over, including behind the ears, armpits, etc. If he has not been used to being groomed, or has had bad experiences in the past, you may need to build up gradually - one or two brush strokes, treat, and leave it for a while. You have the perfect opportunity to teach him that grooming is a happy time while his coat is short.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm repeating what others have already said... Be sure to get a steel comb. I don't think it needs to be anything fancy. I bought one at my local pet store for 10$ maybe but it is essential.


----------

